# Is stream EOL?



## welchomatic (Oct 13, 2003)

I've just spent three days looking for a stream. Tivo.com is out of stock. Metro Atlanta Best Buy are out of stock in stores but say they have a few in a warehouse. So I ordered one to pick up and got a message saying item is no longer available. I found one three counties away so I'm set. But I wonder if this is the end of this product.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I wonder if there are any technical differences between the integrated stream and the stand along stream? If there is, that _might _explain why inventory is so low.

TiVo is heading to CES in January, on top of that - early in 2015 TiVo is supposed to release a software update to support MPEG4, so if the stand alone stream is somehow hardware bound, they could be readying an update.

That is just a major Wild Ass Guess on my part! I think general consensus is that there are no hardware differences between the built in and stand alone streams.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The hardware inside the Roamio is the same as what's inside the standalone Stream, so there is not technical difference. And since the Roamio Basic and Roamio OTA still need them I can't imagine they're EOLing them. They could be redesigning the case though. The little transcoder chip gets really hot and causes the fan inside the standalone unit to spin like crazy, which makes it kinda loud. A case with better airflow or a bigger/slower fan might make it better.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Well a quick search on Amazon.com and Best Buy.com shows it in stock as well as certain Best Buy physical stores. This is the same results that I saw back in July when I purchased my Stream.

I found thought that under heavy load my Stream runs at 70°C with the fan speed never going above 0% in an environment between 65°F and 68°F with good airflow, but if I were to impede the air airflow the fan would pick up speed, but would still be whisper quiet.

As for a new Stream model or redesign, I'm not sure if that's true because we have not seen any evidence of there being a new model number or FCC filing or even whispering, like we are seeing with the new Mini. I mean the fact that TiVo.com is out of stock could simply be because they sold out of them from so many customers buying them for the holidays. Let's not forget the new iPhones with bigger screens and the new iPads are out and Android support is here so now it's the perfect gift.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

welchomatic said:


> I've just spent three days looking for a stream. Tivo.com is out of stock. Metro Atlanta Best Buy are out of stock in stores but say they have a few in a warehouse. So I ordered one to pick up and got a message saying item is no longer available. I found one three counties away so I'm set. But I wonder if this is the end of this product.


If not, then it really should be.


----------

